# Urine Crystalization?



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a local Chick fil A that has this happen to their urinal every six month's or so. Over a year ago we installed a sensor activated flushometer hoping that having the bowl washed after every use would alleviate this. Unfortunately that is not the case as I had to auger it today. I need some advice on what is the best way to thoroughly clean the 2" PVC drain. 
I am considering purchasing one of the General ClogChoppers for my K50 
http://www.drainbrain.com/cutters/ClogChopper.html

Also, what causes this to happen? This is my only customer that has this issue.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I have a local Chick fil A that has this happen to their urinal every six month's or so. Over a year ago we installed a sensor activated flushometer hoping that having the bowl washed after every use would alleviate this. Unfortunately that is not the case as I had to auger it today. I need some advice on what is the best way to thoroughly clean the 2" PVC drain.
> I am considering purchasing one of the General ClogChoppers for my K50
> http://www.drainbrain.com/cutters/ClogChopper.html
> 
> Also, what causes this to happen? This is my only customer that has this issue.


Sounds like you have a problem in the wall or under the slab.
If I have to clear the same drain every few months, I start looking beyond the fixture. 
Offset, back grade, etc.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Sounds like you have a problem in the wall or under the slab.
> If I have to clear the same drain every few months, I start looking beyond the fixture.
> Offset, back grade, etc.


That could be, I guess I will camera the line after I get the piss ice out:laughing:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I found wax rings being a problem. what kind of pipe is in the wall? Sizzle will help, pour a little in every week haha.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

get the cleaner to pour hot water down the urinal once a week


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I found wax rings being a problem. what kind of pipe is in the wall? Sizzle will help, pour a little in every week haha.


It's 2" PVC, not wax problem it's foam seal. What is sizzle?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> It's 2" PVC, not wax problem it's foam seal. What is sizzle?


Sulfuric acid.

Works like a champ -- Stand back and wear hand/eye protection if you use it, though. It's been known to react to the bleaching agent used in urinal cookies.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Sulfuric acid.
> 
> Works like a champ -- Stand back and wear hand/eye protection if you use it, though. It's been known to react to the bleaching agent used in urinal cookies.


Crap! I HATE  using dangerous chemicals. Don't you have to tape all the chrome up and seal the urinal while that crap works?
Problem is this is the only potty in restroom besides H/C toilet.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you take the thing off the wall and clean the line and the urinal correctly? If not try that, auggering is just drilling a hole in the problem. 

I Pull them, run doubles with a 3/8 or 1/2 cable and run a hose down the drain full blast while I take the urinal to a mop sink for a good cleaning from the back. Once you can see the crappy side of the trap you will know when its clean. 

I can't stand urinals so I clean the [email protected] out of them so I don't go back for awhile.

you can rig a hose bibb that fits into a sloan supply. 

Try this: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/what-your-best-homemade-tool-14438/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Do you take the thing off the wall and clean the line and the urinal correctly? If not try that, auggering is just drilling a hole in the problem.
> 
> I Pull them, run doubles with a 3/8 or 1/2 cable and run a hose down the drain full blast while I take the urinal to a mop sink for a good cleaning from the back. Once you can see the crappy side of the trap you will know when its clean.
> 
> ...


That is a very sweet invention.

You should clean it up (smooth out the rough edges) and patent it.:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> Crap! I HATE  using dangerous chemicals. Don't you have to tape all the chrome up and seal the urinal while that crap works?
> Problem is this is the only potty in restroom besides H/C toilet.


Any kind of serious drain cleaning in a restaurant (chemical or otherwise) should be done after hours.

As for the uric crystal build up, it shouldn't happen with PVC unless the line is flat or back-graded.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> That is a very sweet invention.
> 
> You should clean it up (smooth out the rough edges) and patent it.:yes:



I added a vac breaker, my new one looks better but only 80-100 guys in the country still pull urinals. I know i get them all in my town.:laughing:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Wait till waterless urinals kick in


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I might get the clogchopper and try that? Any suggestions on which type head that would get that stuff off the pipe wall? 
With the help of your invention to flush it. :thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I am going to get the clogchopper and try that with the help of your invention to flush it. :thumbup:


While you're doing all this, bear in mind that uric crystals are symptoms of a disease. Gout.

This prolly wouldn't happen so often if the employees chose the Garden Plate.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> While you're doing all this, bear in mind that uric crystals are symptoms of a disease. Gout.
> 
> This prolly wouldn't happen so often if the employees chose the Garden Plate.


I didn't know that


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Any kind of serious drain cleaning in a restaurant (chemical or otherwise) should be done after hours.
> 
> *As for the uric crystal build up, it shouldn't happen with PVC unless the line is flat or back-graded.*





Really ? ALL of the urinals in my area must be flat or back-graded :whistling2:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Or, here everyone with gout goes to Chick fil A......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I might get the clogchopper and try that? Any suggestions on which type head that would get that stuff off the pipe wall?
> With the help of your invention to flush it. :thumbup:



I have a 3/8 basket that I use just for grease stopages and urinals. I don't think there is 2' without a kink in it. It's great for cleaning the walls and tracing the lines. :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Really ? ALL of the urinals in my area must be flat or back-graded :whistling2:


I guess it's some weird code requirement there too. Also really deep wet walls.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i kind of made the same set up for urinal but what i did instead was use a urinal 3/4 tail piece with a vacum breaker and attached a hose run my machine and flush the flush valve a few times as i run my machine


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Really ? ALL of the urinals in my area must be flat or back-graded :whistling2:


That explains so much.:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> While you're doing all this, bear in mind that uric crystals are symptoms of a disease. Gout.
> 
> This prolly wouldn't happen so often if the employees chose the Garden Plate.


Do you think that urinal's feet hurt???


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Do you think that urinal's feet hurt???


Wall hung or floor mount?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Wall hung or floor mount?


What do you think?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> What do you think?


Well, the floor mount ones are most likely to have their fat, swollen toes stepped on, right?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I have a local Chick fil A that has this happen to their urinal every six month's or so. Over a year ago we installed a sensor activated flushometer hoping that having the bowl washed after every use would alleviate this. Unfortunately that is not the case as I had to auger it today. I need some advice on what is the best way to thoroughly clean the 2" PVC drain.
> I am considering purchasing one of the General ClogChoppers for my K50
> http://www.drainbrain.com/cutters/ClogChopper.html
> 
> Also, what causes this to happen? This is my only customer that has this issue.



all you need to do is pick up a bottle of CLR it will fix the problem . You can pour it in the urinal and leave it for about 30 minutes and it will break up all the build up in the urnial and in the wall and flush it down. It works 

http://www.thecarycompany.com/conta...surface.html?gclid=CIHO9vWswq4CFSGhtgodbCD8WQ


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Sizzle or calcisolve or any other chemical will do little if any good on the vertical portion of the pipe in 1 or 2 treatments although it will perform miracles wher it can sit such as the fixture. Open drain treat with urinaclean, teach customer how to treat, sell customer a qaurt a month or a case a year per urinal. Problem solved. In 6 months open the flush valve up as much as the drain will take. Not scientific but I seem to find that a faster flush on the urinal helps eliminate the problem.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Sizzle or calcisolve or any other chemical will do little if any good on the vertical portion of the pipe in 1 or 2 treatments although it will perform miracles wher it can sit such as the fixture. Open drain treat with urinaclean, teach customer how to treat, sell customer a qaurt a month or a case a year per urinal. Problem solved. In 6 months open the flush valve up as much as the drain will take. Not scientific but I seem to find that a faster flush on the urinal helps eliminate the problem.





Wouldn't it just be easier on the customers wallet to have you come out and rod the line when needed ?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Muriatic acid... it won't cloud the room if you're pouring it down the drain that's functioning well.

That's the key; you do not tell them once every 6 months.


Flushing those urinals at the end of the night, holding the handles down is the best way to clear the concentration of urine. 


A lot of people who use urinals do not want to touch the handles, and sometimes those electronic eyes will short flush. Even though a gallon cascades down that wall of the urinal does not meant that the trapway is hydrated enough to remove the concentration of urine.


With 2" it would require almost 2 flushes.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier on the customers wallet to have you come out and rod the line when needed ?


No at an hour per urinal to pull and rod on a good day when it goes right that first urinal will treat quite a few. But the advantage to the customer is it will work long term and no inconvienence or downtime from a urinal that won't work. My happiest customers are the ones that fix the problems long term and urinal maintenence my way is an expense they can easily project and budget for vs just rodding when needed notto mention that the hard crystals after some time will render a drain almost useless and replacement becomes the only option.
I take care of a building that didn't treat their urinals ever. The building is about 20 years old and all 1.0 gpf valves on them. The urinals for 22 floors all drain into a 4" stack that I recently had to replace because the urine salts had closed the stack there was a thumb size hole left in the 4" stack and thats it for 22 floors. You can bet they treat the urinals now! I also rerouted the piping on every floor over to the stack with the wc's on it to help wash out the salts so there isn't a urinal stack any more I think a stack for just urinals is a bad idea.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Sulfuric acid.
> 
> Works like a champ -- Stand back and wear hand/eye protection if you use it, though. It's been known to react to the bleaching agent used in urinal cookies.


NOTE TO ALL DRAIN CLEANERS, DO NOT USE ANY
SULFURIC ACID IN ANY :no: URINALS ! ! :no: 

THE ONLY CORRECT ACID TO 
USE IS MURIATIC POOL ACID IT WILL DE-SOLVE THE LIME BUILDUP, :thumbup:

I HAVE USED BOTH YEARS AGO , :thumbsup: 

BUT REMEMBER THAT THIS COULD BE CONSIDERED HAZARDOUS WASTE EVEN THOUGH YOU FLUSH DOWN THE DRAIN


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

jerrymac said:


> note to all drain cleaners, do not use any
> sulfuric acid in any :no: urinals ! ! :no:



i'm not disagreeing with you, but perhaps you could explain why you feel so strongly against the use of sulfuric acid?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> NOTE TO ALL DRAIN CLEANERS, DO NOT USE ANY
> SULFURIC ACID IN ANY :no: URINALS ! ! :no:
> 
> THE ONLY CORRECT ACID TO
> ...


Worked for years! If it was that dangerous they wouldn't sell it at supply houses.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Worked for years! If it was that dangerous they wouldn't sell it at supply houses.


Thats not a legal comment. They sell loglighters for lp at supply houses. Show me one that is listed or approved . They are illegal and cant be installed. People install them, yes. We dont, and the city inspectors will fail you around here if it is installed on final. We just cap off fireplace and ho installs after we out.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

justin said:


> Thats not a legal comment. They sell loglighters for lp at supply houses. Show me one that is listed or approved . They are illegal and cant be installed. People install them, yes. We dont, and the city inspectors will fail you around here if it is installed on final. We just cap off fireplace and ho installs after we out.


If you know what your doing it's fine.


----------

